# A Beginner's Simple Finish



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

My sister asked me to make a simple end table top for her. Her husband will build the legs and all that goes beneath the top of the table. The top is was made of two pieces of walnut jointed together and a rounded edge cut with the router. 

The finish was simple, I sanded to 220 grit and added a liberal coat of Aqua Coat to the wood and while it was still wet I sanded with 600 grit wet and dry paper until the slurry that resulted became to tackey to sand any more. After about an hour I sanded with 220 again until the surface was as I wanted it to be. I then rubbed in a coat of Toung Oil. I rubbed it in as much as possible and wiped off all that could be wiped off. I let it set for 24 hours and added a second coat of oil rubbing and wipping as before and let it set for another 24 hours. The final step was to give the wood a a coat of Renassance Was and buff it out with a dry lint free cloth. Pretty simple procedure but it looks good to my untrained eye. See the photos.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX

I tried to correct the spelling of finish in the titlle but could not seem to do it.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well it sure looks good to me Jerry and my eyes are definitely not trained they do just as they darn well please most of the time lol


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good Jerry! Good match of the grain at the joint. Finish looks Great.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I tried to correct the spelling of finish in the titlle but could not seem to do it."
Actually a pretty decent pun! (As in the end of the project).


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Good job on the connection joint and the finish looks fine to my eyes and they also just go wherever they want


----------

